# Gov. Deval Patrick doubts high jobless rate will cost Obama his job



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

While touting Massachusetts' success at putting people back to work, Gov. *Deval Patrick* predicted yesterday that his pal President Obama won't lose his job because of the nation's high unemployment rate.
"I don't think that any economic indicator will determine who the next president is," Patrick told the Herald. "I think the economy is incredibly important, but I think it's most important that people realize that this president has a plan for investing in our growth."
Nate Little, executive director of the Massachusetts Republican Party, said Patrick's comments show that the governor is out of touch.

Gov. Deval Patrick doubts high jobless rate will cost Obama his job - BostonHerald.com


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

mikemac64 said:


> Jimmy Carter and Bush 41 probably thought the same thing.


I hope your right. I really hope Obama is that ignorant to think his antics with the economy and bailouts can still get him another 4 years. If this country doesn't vote this fool out of office then we are doomed.


----------

